# were to take a rifle??



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

hi there, im getting a new 30.06 and was woundering were u guys take your rifles to get them sighted in and whos good to work with. i would do it myself but am super busy for the next while, and dont have a lot of time nor the best equipment to sight it in quickly and very accurately my self. 
so any help would be appreciated! thanks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You should be able to get the shop where you are buying it to do a bore sighting regardless of where you buy the scope and vice versa with where you buy the scope. Sports Authority did it for free for me a couple of years ago, only takes a few minutes; with that you will be pretty close. From there, I don't know what to tell you... Only takes a few minutes once it is bore sighted to go to the Lee Kay Center and dial it in closer from 25 yards or so and then move to 100. I think sighting it in myself would mean a lot to me in knowing that it is accurate and having some confidence in a comfortable shooting distance. Good luck!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Berrettaboys,
I'm not from the slc area, but I'd bet someone on this forum would be glad to sight the rifle in for you. Of course you would have to put up the shells and expect to have to clean the rifle once it's returned.
But, more importantly, YOU need to shoot the rifle a bunch before you go out in the field to use it.
Good luck.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Out at Lee Kay Center, a guy has a sight in vise set up. He locks the rifle in, fires it, then moves the cross hair to the point of impact, and then tests it a couple more times. He charges like $10 to do it, and does it in about 15 minutes. It used to be, he was there on Wednesday nights. Give them a call at Lee Kay and find out, but that is your best bet.

I would echo however, that there is no substitute to getting out and shooting as much as you can - especially with a new rifle. I've had my rifle for 25 years, but last year made a much better point to get out and shoot. I was amazed how much my shooting improved just stopping once a week at Lee Kay on the way home from work and putting 10 shots through. It added about half an hour on the way home from work, but was well worth it during the elk hunt.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> ....I would echo however, that there is no substitute to getting out and shooting as much as you can - especially with a new rifle. ......


Good advice that. I still take some ribbing, 40 years later, from the first year I hunted with my then new 30-06. I saw a very very nice buck less than 100 yards get up in front of me in some sagebrush. He just mosied on up the ridge!! Not even the shot from a cannon escape. I know he didn't get that big from being dumb but he had my number. First I couldn't find him in my scope (open sights before that), second I couldn't get the safety off. Both would have not been a problem had I spent some time with her before the hunt. I did finally get a shot off but it hit a dead branch when he was in the trees and showered him with kindling. Then he disappeared.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

hey thanks for the advice everyone.
i know i need to shoot a bunch, just getting a new gun i just cant wait to get it sighted in and i dont have much time to take and do it myself. i just want to get it realy close and then fine tune it exact myself, right before the elk hunt when im taking some time off. thank you garyfish for the info. on the vise that is what i would like to do is put it in a vise.


----------



## short_stack_ 13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just an FYI, I had some buddies go to Lee Kay on Sunday and it was closed due to the four day work week that all state employees are working. Dont know if anybody has heard different by now :?:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

They can do it for you at the Lee Kay Center. It is true that the center is now closed on Sunday. They are now open only Wed-Sat, but their hours are a little bit longer. Call out there before you go to make sure the guy (can't remember his name) is going to be there.

Also, I don't know if it is even still open or not, but the Holladay Gun Club used to have this same type of setup. They may be closed now due to the encroachment of idiots and their demanding of it's closure.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stick_man said:


> Also, I don't know if it is even still open or not, but the Holladay Gun Club used to have this same type of setup. They may be closed now due to the encroachment of idiots and their demanding of it's closure.


Holiday is still open...private club now.. 

But.....here's the info...http://www.holladaygunclub.com/


----------

